# I see what you were going for but...



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i ony see the one photo. and if that strut is free floating i'd say the emt isn't secure at all, get a 'foot' for it.....~CS~


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> i ony see the one photo. and if that strut is free floating i'd say the emt isn't secure at all, get a 'foot' for it.....~CS~


L bracket and a thunder stud.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Edited to include second photo. We offered other solutions but received the 'I don't give two craps about it. The head of electrical maintenance wanted to complain about our work so this is what he's getting' attitude. And yes, technically they aren't supported since most of the (crap-ton) of them are now free floating. Ugh.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome to the forum; that EC is an idiot.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

some peoples kids..:bangin:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks familiar:whistling2:







The bad thing is, there is a foot bracket made specifically for this situation. Secondly, why not just lay the strut flat? Seems silly.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The bad thing is, there is a foot bracket made specifically for this situation. Secondly, why not just lay the strut flat? Seems silly.


Isn't there a new height requirement on flat roofs? or is that the over 3 wire de-rating I'm thinking of?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That looks familiar
> 
> .


beancounteritis?

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Isn't there a new height requirement on flat roofs? or is that the over 3 wire de-rating I'm thinking of?


 
That's true, there are temperature adjustments to be made but that doesn't meant it cannot be ran down flat.:thumbsup: Secondly, I don't think it would apply here because it's not on a roof.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> beancounteritis?
> 
> ~CS~


 
:laughing:Luckily I don't have to deal with those very often Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I have been on jobs like that before. There are lots of places that just want it to work and don't care what it looks like, but my shop usually gets called back because something is not working of the other EC and they have already been paid and could give a crap less. Basically just have to do the best work you can and outshine the inferior. Oh, and take lots of pictures to share here!


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's not a roof, but an interstitial. Like I said before, it's in a govt building so it doesn't get formally inspected. The EC missed the point; the maintenance head wanted them to strap it near the J boxes they installed on various beams. In my opinion, I would have ran it along the ceiling or if that wasn't an option, offset from the beams tight to the floor. It'd be less of a tripping hazard, even though there's more than you could count up in the interstitial.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of space is that where the I beams are on top of the slab? I've never quit seen construction like that as well as the standing method of mounting conduit.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

347sparky said:


> I have been on jobs like that before. There are lots of places that just want it to work and don't care what it looks like, but my shop usually gets called back because something is not working of the other EC and they have already been paid and could give a crap less. Basically just have to do the best work you can and outshine the inferior. Oh, and take lots of pictures to share here!


Oh I do.. But they're all on Facebook. :/ I snapped these earlier today due to the creative nature of the work. Figured someone would get a good laugh.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

People do stupid things, not to long ago I worked on a house in a sub division with a full basement where the plumber ran his wastelines at 4' off the floor across the center of spaces. Nothing shocks me anymore. it's nice to see there are some still left here with common sense to see what is wrong.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

We were on a job where the hvac guys installed a baseboard heater straight across one of the glass front doors. I mean, all the way across it.

They said, "they can use the other door."


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's "quality" with a capital 6.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like one of those walk-on ceilings. Not a soul will be up there after you are done for many decades. Don't sweat the (stupid) stuff.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sweating it; I'm laughing at it. It's not my doing and I'm not paid to fix it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> I'm not sweating it; I'm laughing at it. It's not my doing and I'm not paid to fix it.


 Call me an asshole but if I was there I would have stepped on it at least twice!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I see this kind of thing alot around here.
Just because people can't see it, doesn't mean it's ok. I'm the fool that ends up in them places all the time.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I see this kind of thing alot around here.
> Just because people can't see it, doesn't mean it's ok. I'm the fool that ends up in them places all the time.


Same here. It irks me but I'm not responsible for what others sign their name to. I'm responsible for what I produce and not just for the sake of the GC, employer or my JW but because I like to take pride in it myself. To second the AP, I'm also one of the ones that's sent to crawl in those hard to reach and cluttered spaces.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

KLovelace29 said:


> Same here. It irks me but I'm not responsible for what others sign their name to. I'm responsible for what I produce and not just for the sake of the GC, employer or my JW but because I like to take pride in it myself. To second the AP, I'm also one of the ones that's sent to crawl in those hard to reach and cluttered spaces.


Its a curse us short folk have to endure. On the plus side nobody bothers you when you're "working" in those places cause they're just happy it's not them.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very true. I'm far from the strongest person on the job, but it's a good feeling knowing that being small and flexible can work to your advantage. Seeing a 6'2, 220+ man trying to fit in a 14x14 opening is comical though. About as comical as watching me attempt to pick up a bundle of RMC.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Same here. It irks me but I'm not responsible for what others sign their name to. I'm responsible for what I produce and not just for the sake of the GC, employer or my JW but because I like to take pride in it myself. To second the AP, I'm also one of the ones that's sent to crawl in those hard to reach and cluttered spaces.


I know it's not you doing it. Since I work for the Feds, I get to see & fix the things that are over looked. It's tough when the contract inspector only looks at a few items. It's like rolling the dice to see if you can get away with things. 
I like the contractors who put their name on things. They have pride in the installs and want people to remember them. 

Back in 99 we had a shaky company get a contract to install some switch gear. 
A woman walked in and saw her Fathers name planted on the original gear. He had passed long ago. She saw his quality work and pushed the crew to match it. She planted her name on the finished product and felt good. I gave her the plaque that had her fathers name and job info on it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

KLovelace29 said:


> Very true. I'm far from the strongest person on the job, but it's a good feeling knowing that being small and flexible can work to your advantage. Seeing a 6'2, 220+ man trying to fit in a 14x14 opening is comical though. About as comical as watching me attempt to pick up a bundle of RMC.


It bothers me more than it used to. Getting stuck in some cramped contorted positions for hours has begun to bother my back.

2 weeks ago I was pulling wire through an LB. The best way for me to do it was about a 16" gap between a wall and an exhaust stack. Any bare skin that touched the stack burned. There wasn't room to twist either. It sucked.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I know it's not you doing it. Since I work for the Feds, I get to see & fix the things that are over looked. It's tough when the contract inspector only looks at a few items. It's like rolling the dice to see if you can get away with things.
> I like the contractors who put their name on things. They have pride in the installs and want people to remember them.
> 
> Back in 99 we had a shaky company get a contract to install some switch gear.
> A woman walked in and saw her Fathers name planted on the original gear. He had passed long ago. She saw his quality work and pushed the crew to match it. She planted her name on the finished product and felt good. I gave her the plaque that had her fathers name and job info on it.


It's nice to hear stories like that, and kudos to you for giving her that plaque; I can't imagine how much that meant to her.  



Frasbee said:


> It bothers me more than it used to. Getting stuck in some cramped contorted positions for hours has begun to bother my back.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I was pulling wire through an LB. The best way for me to do it was about a 16" gap between a wall and an exhaust stack. Any bare skin that touched the stack burned. There wasn't room to twist either. It sucked.


Oy! That's no bueno! I've been in some similar situations, but sans thermal burns. I'm not quite fond of those sharp edges on strut, duct work, all thread, (insert other evil back scraping metal here). I spent most of yesterday crawling through a maze of all sorts of pipe and duct work and it wasn't until about an hour ago, the soreness finally hit. Que the "what did I do the other day that caused this?", well that... and apparently I'm getting old... Drats.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

> I'm not quite fond of those sharp edges on strut, duct work, all thread, (insert other evil back scraping metal here).


The sneaky #9 unused ceiling wire that stabs you in the back while climbing a ladder.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Very true. I'm far from the strongest person on the job, but it's a good feeling knowing that being small and flexible can work to your advantage. Seeing a 6'2, 220+ man trying to fit in a 14x14 opening is comical though. About as comical as watching me attempt to pick up a bundle of RMC.


I did it last month, then had to roll across about 40' with drill, snake, tools, boxes, wire


----------

